# Worksman Rims on Whizzer



## Avanti (Mar 30, 2020)

Question for those of you that have installed Worksman (drum brake-equipped) rims on their new edition Whizzer's.

I've noticed that the fork mounting bracket is bent so it will not fit between the forks (unless the forks are spread a 1/4") and it is too short to reach the attaching bolt thread on the fork. How have you guys dealt with these issues?


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 5, 2020)

I have used Worksman wheels on most of my motorized bikes. 
But had different forks . Either Schwinn springers or Dual spring  Monark type fork. Here is a couple pics of the mounting to the forks. Hope this helps. Roger


----------

